# xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt



## sc4rfac3 (22. März 2013)

*xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

Der Xbox Controller lag ne Zeit lang nur rum er hat aber definitiv mal funktioniert. Jetzt nachdem ich ihn mal wieder in Gebrauch nehmen wollte funktioniert er aus irgendeinem Grunde nicht.

Das X in der Mitte blinkt einfach nur. ich weiss nicht woran es liegen könnte. Ich habe es ohne und auch schon mit Treiber probiert Ausserdem habe ich es auch schon mit einem anderen usb Slot probiert sowie an dem Laptop meiner Freundin. Ist er jetzt kaputt?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

*AW: xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

Wenn an zwei verschiedenen Rechnern die gleichen Symptome auftreten, ist das gute Stück leider hinüber. Warum auch immer...


----------



## Ich00 (22. März 2013)

*AW: xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Lag damals daran dass der PC mit zuvielen Eingabegeräten überfordert war (3 Controller +  Maus + Tastatur) Schließ mal die Maus und Tastatur ab und probier das so mal


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. März 2013)

*AW: xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

Wenn _*das *_die Lösung für das Problem sein soll.  Dann würde mich _*sehr *_interessieren, was alles für Eingabegeräte _*noch *_am Laptop dranhängen...


----------



## Ich00 (22. März 2013)

*AW: xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

Weiß auch, kann auch am Treiber der Maus (Corsair M90) gelegen haben, oder der war schlicht und einfach mit 3 Gampads überfordert. Es war zumindest genau das beschriebene Blinken. Die Gamepads gehen übrigens auch ohne den Treiber der von Microsoft auf CD mitgeliefert wird.


----------



## Netboy (22. März 2013)

*AW: xbox 360 controller für Windows wird nicht erkannt*

wenn das  X in der Mitte blinkt findet er den Empänger am pc nicht lade den aktuellen treiber runter:
Software-Downloads: Xbox 360 Wireless Controller für Windows

Normales installieren reicht nicht  du must auch noch über den Gerätemanager den Treiber installieren . Dann am empfänger und am Conroller den Verbindungsknopf drücken


----------

